# Fuse block



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone had any problems with the fuse block under the seat? Mine the 30 amp fuse looses contact easy. Yesterday I was messing with it and it would loose fire after the fuse lost contact. Suprised me that it would still turn over with the main fuse loosing contact. It would turn the lights on everything off but still turn over????????:thinking:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have not had any problems with mine but i dielectric greased the heck out of it. 

If the metal clips are corroded you might have to take a small piece of sand paper and clean them up for better connection.

Once you have it getting a good connection grease it good. Take the fuse block out and dielectric grease the bottom side as well.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine has a good bit in it


----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)

Check under the fuse block my brute was messin up with fuses like they were blown but after fighting with it for a few day. The wires runnin to the fuse block were ate up an barley touchin half the time and had to rewire all of them so check that out


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

we take the fuse box out completely and run marine inline fuses in its place. seems to work a lil better


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

OK thanks guys


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

bump530 said:


> we take the fuse box out completely and run marine inline fuses in its place. seems to work a lil better


I did the same thing, i also replaced the fan relay under the seat as well with a fuse. Seems to be working fine now.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I did the same thing. take those wires off the fuse box n do the marine plug, trust me....you wont be sorry you did. I took mine off because i had wores that were corroded so bad, they started sticking together n shorting stuff out. almost the best mod i done to my bike.....i despise workin on elect issues.....


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I had my 4x4 stop working cleaned it up and dielectric greased the krap out of the hole bike.


----------



## kawi08 (Mar 10, 2010)

hey guys i was under the seat of the bike today and noticed that the wires going to the bottom of the fuse box were correred, went to look at them they all broke off... what to do to fix the problem?


----------

